# Final Size



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Our Uno was born September 21st 2010, around 21 weeks ago. He currently weighs 9.6 lbs. I felt his stomach and I can feel the ribs easily, so I don't think he is overweight. He is a singleton puppy born to parents who weigh around 10-13 lbs.


I was wondering how much bigger he is going to get since he is just 5 months old currently. Do you think his growth will stall soon? Has anyone seen Havanese stop growing so quickly?


Thanks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My Bailey was a fast grower and I thought he was going to be gigantic. The other two grew slower and longer. Bailey now, at almost three years old, weighs about 13-14 lbs., Milo, just over 10 and Ruby can't be more than 9, if she's that.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is 6 months and weighs 15 pounds. The vet thinks that he may gain 1-2 more pounds and another 1/2 inch but he seems to be slowing down. She believes that he is probably close to his adult size.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha - Geri, I thought the same thing about Augie. And he had such huge feet when he was a puppy, compared to a couple of the other puppies whose feet I had noticed in his litter. But then, he slowed down and is in the same range as Bailey, around 13.5 lbs.

Pam, I didn't realize Jack was such a big boy.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, we purposely looked for a breeder with the larger Havs. His mom was 14 lbs. Dad-16 lbs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My Brady was always a big boy! He was also a singleton and was 4 1/2 pounds when he came home at 8 weeks. He was big from day 1 since he had plenty of room and plenty of milk from his mommy. His parents are on the larger side (Mom is around 15 and Dad 16 pounds or so). Brady is 19 pounds and is nicely built. He did grow quite a bit in the first 6 months. He slowed down after that.


----------



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow....I never knew a Havanese could be 19 lbs. I saw one that was 16 and thought he was pretty big. I'm hoping Uno turns out to be around 15ish although his parents are nowhere close.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie is 8 months and is around 8.5 lbs... her breeder thinks she'll top out around 9-10 lbs... we don't keep a super close eye on her wieght, she was 7 when she was spayed at 7 months and has definitly filled out since then... I am thinking she is almost done growing, but have hear of many that fill out up to 2 yrs old!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to have to monitor Jack's weight closely once he levels out. The vet wants to keep him on the skinny side because of his wonky right leg.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

There are quite a few 19 pound plus havanese around here. Brady fluctuates between 18 and 19. Like I said, he isn't fat at all, he is just a very big version of a hav  More of him to love. He is a rough and tumble kind of guy, so being big works for him  My other 2 havs are 10 pounds and 15 pounds.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Jack is 6 months and weighs 15 pounds. The vet thinks that he may gain 1-2 more pounds and another 1/2 inch but he seems to be slowing down. She believes that he is probably close to his adult size.


Wow, Pam! That's one big baby!!! Just means more Hav to love though!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brady's mom said:


> My Brady was always a big boy! He was also a singleton and was 4 1/2 pounds when he came home at 8 weeks. He was big from day 1 since he had plenty of room and plenty of milk from his mommy. His parents are on the larger side (Mom is around 15 and Dad 16 pounds or so). Brady is 19 pounds and is nicely built. He did grow quite a bit in the first 6 months. He slowed down after that.


Yeah, Kodi was a big baby too... 6 lbs at 11 weeks when we brought him home. His parents aren't any where near as big as he is... 11 and 12 lbs respectively, while he's finished out at 16 1/2. We call him our lap and a half dog!ound:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yowza! It's quite possible he'll be on the bigger side, but he could remain fairly small.

Roscoe was pretty much done growing by 8/9 months and he has just filled out since then. He was around 10 lbs at that point and is now 12 lbs at 16 months. He hasn't gained any weight since just before he turned a year old. Funny enough, both Roscoe and Stella are now exactly 12 lbs.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think Butterscotch is around 14 lbs. Our vet says she's a good weight but we might want her to lose a lb. I don't know for sure when they stop growing but Butterscotch stopped growing around 10 months (she's a year now!)


----------



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope he grows bigger. He is getting neutered this wednesday and I heard that neutering potentially increases the growth rate. Having said that, I don't think we'll love him any less if he doesn't. 

I read some double up method for calculating the puppies final weight but reading all the posts here makes me want to think it's all BS. I guess his genes are the only determining factors.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Boo was just to the vet on Friday. She weighed 5.4 lbs at 11 weeks. That's about 2 lbs. more them Yogi weighed at that age! Yogi wieghs a bit over 10 lbs at 21 months. She gained a little over a pound after she turned 1. Boo is already over half Yogi's size! From the sounds of things, Boo may be about 16 lbs! It'll be interesting to see where these babys end up.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Eva was the biggest pup in her litter. Last weekend when she was with her brothers she still has them beat on size. I wonder if she'll be big like her daddy. He's upwards in the 16-18 pound range.


----------



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweet! Just found out from the breeder that Uno's dad weighs 15.5 lbs and Mom around 12 lbs. I'm hoping my boy is going to grow bigger than his poppa.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought I wanted a smaller Hav, for ease in picking up and carrying etc. and also, because I think they are so cute. Well, I got larger ones. Chico is about 15 pounds, Cali is overweight , for her frame, at 14 pounds and Finnegan weighs 12 pounds. One of Cali's litter mates weighs 22 pounds, so I think it is genetic.

As well as having more to love, there is a benefit of being able to see them more easily when they are underfoot, and maybe less of a chance of tripping over them, in the kitchen


----------



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

luv3havs said:


> As well as having more to love, there is a benefit of being able to see them more easily when they are underfoot, and maybe less of a chance of tripping over them, in the kitchen


...and increase upper body strength.:biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

..and increase upper body strength.


Oh yes, that too! LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

luv3havs said:


> I thought I wanted a smaller Hav, for ease in picking up and carrying etc. and also, because I think they are so cute. Well, I got larger ones. Chico is about 15 pounds, Cali is overweight , for her frame, at 14 pounds and Finnegan weighs 12 pounds. One of Cali's litter mates weighs 22 pounds, so I think it is genetic.
> 
> As well as having more to love, there is a benefit of being able to see them more easily when they are underfoot, and maybe less of a chance of tripping over them, in the kitchen


I felt the same way! When my Bella only grew to 6-7 lbs, I thought I wanted another small one, 10-12 lbs. Bella is too small because of a liver shunt. Fred's parents were average, but he is now 15lbs. He is not overweight, too long or even that big. Scudder is also a larger Hav at 16 lbs. He too is not too long, tall or overweight. These boys are all muscle with large chests. Having both sizes, I have to say I prefer the larger Havs. Although, I think the ideal size for me would be 12 lbs, I love my boys size! They are sturdy and I don't have to worry about birds of prey and them getting stepped on like poor Bella!


----------



## KathyG (Jul 20, 2021)

morriscsps said:


> Jack is 6 months and weighs 15 pounds. The vet thinks that he may gain 1-2 more pounds and another 1/2 inch but he seems to be slowing down. She believes that he is probably close to his adult size.


How tall is Jack?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KathyG said:


> How tall is Jack?


This is a REALLY old thread... The dog in question has crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------

